# Tracks vs Wheels?....



## lyle (Nov 11, 2013)

I have decided I want to purchase a new snow blower and am having troubles deciding between wheels and tracks. I have narrowed the makes down to Honda and Yamaha (I live in Canada). Could any of you more experienced members offer some advice? I have a paved driveway about 40' wide and
30" deep. It has a very slight angle sloping towards the road.
Of course Yamaha no longer makes a wheel model, so if I go wheels it has to be a Honda HS928wc. My Honda dealer is telling me to go tracks, but do I really need them for a flat paved driveway? Maybe the fact that Yamaha doesn't even make wheeled models and Honda very few, that tracks really are better?


----------



## mrplow (Jan 27, 2013)

Hey Lyle...I own a Yamaha YS928j with tracks and recommend this model if considering the Honda hs928.The build quality is unreal and I like the fact that it has a teflon lined chute and impeller that the honda doesn't. It's much heavier than the honda therefore it cuts thru the snow like butter and doesn't ride up? I can't comment on the wheel vs track debate cause I haven't used mine yet as we have no snow yet.

Jamie.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

First of all Lyle, welcome to the forum!

Have a look at this thread and scroll down to [email protected]'s posts. Robert works for Honda and I would trust what he has to say on the issue.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/5050-torn-between-hs1332ta-hs928ta.html

Whichever way you go, Hondas are great machines.

Good luck.
Larry


----------



## Piedmont (Nov 13, 2013)

I think it comes down to maneuverability. One thing different with hydrostatic blowers is when you release the drive lever it doesn't really disengage... it doesn't go forward or back, but you can't easily pull it manually around with the drive lever free like you can a normal blower. To freely move it, the Honda has a release switch to disengage the transmission but it can only be disengaged when the engine is off according to the manual otherwise risk damage to the tranny. I'm used to going into the end of the driveway stuff, letting go of the drive lever and pulling it back manually and giving it another go. With the hydrostatic transmissions you can't do that, you need to use the lever to go forward, then use it to reverse, then go forward again. No big deal really.

If you have mostly a straight shot and don't need to pull the blower around your garage freely probably the tracked version is better particularly since you can make them crawl at incredibly slow speeds with the hydrostatic tranny and I hear unstoppable with their tracks, and the difference is really seen at the end of the driveway. I have a small shed (so I don't like to run the thing inside it) and curvy walkways so a wheeled version is a better fit for me. The thing I don't like about the wheeled version of the Honda is you have to remove the wheel to give it an oil change the tracked version you don't. 

So it comes down to maneuverability in my opinion. If you have a straight shot and don't need to maneuver it around the garage/shed with the engine disengaged I'd get tracked. If you have curves, turns, and don't like it running inside but need to position it then the wheeled version makes more sense.


----------



## mrplow (Jan 27, 2013)

I have a tracked model for my first SB I've ever owned and find that the only issue is being harder to turn but on the snow and ice it really isn't that hard.I believe the benifits of tracks make it so worth it!!

Rides like a tank over everything and never slips...not yet anyways

Where are ya located?? All the new Yamaha's 6 hp are 500 bucks off here in Newfoundland, just saw an add online for it.


----------

